# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  توضیحات لیسانس به پزشکی

## amiredge

*سوال خیلیاست.بخونید،شاید مفید باشه.

شرايط ورود به دوره :
1-    برخورداري از شرايط عمومي تحصيل رايگان
2- دانش آموخته مقطع كارشناسي پيوسته و  ناپيوسته كليه رشته هاي گروه علوم پزشكي و گروه هاي آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني و علوم تجربي
3- دارا بودن حداكثر 25 سال سن در زمان ثبت نام آزمون (متولدين 20 دي ماه 1369 به بعد) در مورد كساني كه داراي كارت پايان خدمت باشند مدت خدمت نظام وظيفه به حداكثر سن آنان اضافه مي گردد.
4- دارا بودن كارت پايان خدمت يا معافيت دائم از نظر نظام وظيفه (در مورد آقايان).تبصره- كساني كه خدمت نظام وظيفه آنان حداكثر تا قبل از شروع نيمسال اول سال تحصيلي 96-1395 (زمان ثبت نام پس از قبولي) به اتمام مي رسد مي توانند به صورت مشروط در آزمون شركت كنند. بديهي است در صورتي كه پذيرفته شدگان در آزمون تا زمان ثبت نام كارت پايان خدمت دريافت نكرده باشند، قبولي آنان كان لم يكن تلقي خواهد شد. دانشگاه هيچ مسئوليتي در مورد مكاتبه با سازمان نظام وظيفه و اخذ مجوز يا مهلت ندارد. دانشگاه هيچ مسئوليتي در مورد خسارات احتمالي كه از اين ناحيه به داوطلب وارد مي شود ندارد. 
5- دانش آموختگان و دانشجويان مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري عمومي از دانشگاه هاي سراسري و آزاد و غيره حق شركت در آزمون را ندارند.
6- دارا بودن معدل كل ديپلم بالاتر از 18
7- دارا بودن معدل مقطع كارشناسي بالاتر از 16
8 – دارا بودن يكي از مدارك زبان انگليسي به شرح زير:نام مدرك زبان حد نصاب قبولي
TOEFL 500
IELTS 6
MSRT 50
MHLE 50

داوطلباني كه مدرك زبان ندارند مي توانند به صورت مشروط در آزمون شركت كنند. 
بديهي است در صورتي كه پذيرفته شدگان در آزمون تا زمان ثبت نام مدرك زبان خود را ارائه ننمايند، قبولي آنان كان لم يكن تلقي خواهد شد. امكان ثبت نام مشروط، ارائه مرخصي تحصيلي و يا ذخيره قبولي و ساير موارد نيز به هيچ وجه وجود ندارد. دانشگاه هيچ مسئوليتي در مورد خسارات احتمالي كه از اين ناحيه به داوطلب وارد مي شود ندارد.9-  قبولي در آزمون ورودي  به صورت چند مرحله اي  و شامل آزمون كتبي، مصاحبه و ارزيابي فرا شناختي مي باشد.
مدارك مورد نياز براي ثبت نام:
1- برگ ثبت نام تكميل شده (دربافت فرم ثبت نام - يك قطعه عكس 4*3 روي فرم ثبت نام الصاق گردد.)
2- مدرك معتبر كه نشان دهنده معدل كل مقطع ديپلم متوسطه باشد. (معدل پيش دانشگاهي مد نظر نميباشد)
3- مدرك معتبر كه نشان دهنده معدل مقطع كارشناسي رشته هاي مورد پذيرش باشد.
4- كارت پايان خدمت نظام وظيفه يا كارت معافيت دائم براي داوطلبان مرد.
5- با عنايت به مجوز شماره 500/1311 مورخ 1394/12/02 وزارت بهداشت, درمان و آموزش پزشكي مبني بر اين‌كه فارغ التحصيلاني كه طرح نيروي انساني خود را شروع نكرده‌اند يا در حين انجام طرح مي‌باشند مجاز به شركت در آزمون كارشناسي به پزشكي مي‌باشند.
6- مدرك زبان انگليسي TOEFL=500     IELTS=6         MSRT=50     MHLE=50
داوطلباني كه مدرك زبان ندارند مي توانند به صورت مشروط در آزمون شركت كنند بديهي است در صورت قبولي ارائه مدرك زبان در هنگام ثبت نام در دانشگاه ضروري است و در غير اينصورت قبولي آن ها كان لم يكن تلقي خواهد شد.
8- تمام صفحات شناسنامه و كارت ملي
9- عكس 4*3
10- پرداخت  مبلغ 500/000 ريال به صورت الكترونيكي 

مواد امتحانی آزمون:
فيزيولوژي(ضريب 3)، ميكروب شناسي شامل باكتري شناسي،  ويروس شناسي و انگل شناسي پزشكي(ضريب 3)، آناتومي(ضريب 3)، بيوشيمي(ضريب 2)، بافت شناسي و جنين شناسي(ضريب 2)،  ايمونولوژي (ضريب 2)، زبان عمومي(ضريب2)، ژنتيك (ضريب 1)، روانشناسي (ضريب 1)، تغذيه (ضريب 1)،  فيزيك پزشكي (ضريب 1)، دروس اصول خدمات بهداشتي و بهداشت و تنظيم خانواده (ضريب 1)، دروس اصول اپيدميولوژي و مبارزه  با بيماري ها و آمار مقدماتي(ضريب 1)*

----------


## khaan

این آزمون تقریبا محال هست. کنکور مجدد خیلی ممکن تر هست برای همه

----------


## RainBow

> این آزمون تقریبا محال هست. کنکور مجدد خیلی ممکن تر هست برای همه



چرا؟
ینی امکان برگزاری همچین آزمونی کمه؟!

----------


## mehdi.m

> *سوال خیلیاست.بخونید،شاید مفید باشه.
> 
> شرايط ورود به دوره :
> 1-    برخورداري از شرايط عمومي تحصيل رايگان
> 2- دانش آموخته مقطع كارشناسي پيوسته و  ناپيوسته كليه رشته هاي گروه علوم پزشكي و گروه هاي آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني و علوم تجربي
> 3- دارا بودن حداكثر 25 سال سن در زمان ثبت نام آزمون (متولدين 20 دي ماه 1369 به بعد) در مورد كساني كه داراي كارت پايان خدمت باشند مدت خدمت نظام وظيفه به حداكثر سن آنان اضافه مي گردد.
> 4- دارا بودن كارت پايان خدمت يا معافيت دائم از نظر نظام وظيفه (در مورد آقايان).تبصره- كساني كه خدمت نظام وظيفه آنان حداكثر تا قبل از شروع نيمسال اول سال تحصيلي 96-1395 (زمان ثبت نام پس از قبولي) به اتمام مي رسد مي توانند به صورت مشروط در آزمون شركت كنند. بديهي است در صورتي كه پذيرفته شدگان در آزمون تا زمان ثبت نام كارت پايان خدمت دريافت نكرده باشند، قبولي آنان كان لم يكن تلقي خواهد شد. دانشگاه هيچ مسئوليتي در مورد مكاتبه با سازمان نظام وظيفه و اخذ مجوز يا مهلت ندارد. دانشگاه هيچ مسئوليتي در مورد خسارات احتمالي كه از اين ناحيه به داوطلب وارد مي شود ندارد. 
> 5- دانش آموختگان و دانشجويان مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري عمومي از دانشگاه هاي سراسري و آزاد و غيره حق شركت در آزمون را ندارند.
> 6- دارا بودن معدل كل ديپلم بالاتر از 18
> ...


از کدوم سایت اوردین؟



آزمون خیلی سختی داره خیییلی. امسال ده نفر پذیرش شدن

----------


## POOYAE

حالا مدارکش به کنار / قبولی در آزمونش خیلی خیلی سخت تر از کنکوره ، طرف بیاد کنکور بده راحت تره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amiredge

> چرا؟
> ینی امکان برگزاری همچین آزمونی کمه؟!


برگزار میشه ولی 100 درصد کنکور از درسای دبیرستان راحت تر از آزمون از درسای علوم پایه پزشکیه.تعداد خیلی کمی هم قبول میشن.

----------

